# I feel rough as old boots



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Question is will this make me feel better ?










[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn right it will, get that grease down you. It makes me feel hungry just looking at it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It would look nicer if the bacon and sausages were actually cooked.

Rogue


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another hour and I'll be getting some of that myself!!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I slept 2 hours. Can you DHL me one of those? :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

do you like pepper?...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nando said:


> do you like pepper?...


Yes  Its not helping me either still feel rough, i got a cab into work today there was no way i going anywhere near my car

Out tonight as well  [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > do you like pepper?...
> ...


Sounds like last week for me [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Making me feel better just looking at it [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

V
O
M
I
T

Disgusting muck, eat some fruit! :-*


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Fruit is for fruits :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ctgilles said:


> Fruit is for fruits :lol:


Grease is for guys


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OH YES :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The brekkie came from ............Andy will like this

The Square pie company


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> The brekkie came from ............Andy will like this
> 
> The Square pie company


I do I do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I have gone to heaven


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Roland's explanation>> Last Christmas I wanted to invite my parents over for a traditional dinner - however, my flat is quite small, and I felt that cooking a turkey, potatoes, bacon, sausages etc would be quite a task. The inspiration then hit me - I would cook a Christmas pie!!
> 
> I slow-cooked some chunks of turkey breast and bacon, together with some garlic, onions and mushrooms, in a pan for around 20 minutes to make it nice and tender. I then made up some gravy, and simmered it to thicken before adding it in. To further thicken the mixture, I added some chunks of potato and some cooked onion stuffing, together with some roasted hunks of sausage, and naturally used some herbs and spices to twang it up a bit.
> 
> ...





> Martin's explanation>> I thought I would cook my father a pie for his 70th, and because it had to be for the whole family I decided to do a roast lamb dinner pie. It turned out to be really delicious and it was fun doing it as well! First there was a layer of roast lamb, then I put the roast potatoes on top followed by a layer of carrots, with some spinach and mushrooms to finish it all off. I put some puff pastry on top, a little eggwash and cooked it until golden brown. Et voila!


I can hear you dribbling from down here Andy !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> > Roland's explanation>> Last Christmas I wanted to invite my parents over for a traditional dinner - however, my flat is quite small, and I felt that cooking a turkey, potatoes, bacon, sausages etc would be quite a task. The inspiration then hit me - I would cook a Christmas pie!!
> >
> > I slow-cooked some chunks of turkey breast and bacon, together with some garlic, onions and mushrooms, in a pan for around 20 minutes to make it nice and tender. I then made up some gravy, and simmered it to thicken before adding it in. To further thicken the mixture, I added some chunks of potato and some cooked onion stuffing, together with some roasted hunks of sausage, and naturally used some herbs and spices to twang it up a bit.
> >
> ...


I am I am any one got Roland or Martins address


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You dirty old sods you're looking at readers pies aren't you :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> You dirty old sods you're looking at readers pies aren't you :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Seen whats on Page 3 of Jamie Olivers latest book ?

Not naked chefs but naked diners !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Seen whats on Page 3 of Jamie Olivers latest book ?
> 
> Not naked chefs but naked diners !


Saves having to loosen your belt for desert


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Question is will this make me feel better ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it brings a new meaning to the phrase "A square meal" but cook the food for gods sake, that will make you feel really bad.

Who puts their brekky in a box or are they going to bury :?: it and put it out of our misery. Wrong, wrong, wrong IMO [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jbell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Question is will this make me feel better ?
> ...


My breakfast is always in a box,how do you keep your cornflakes? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cripes, do you like pepper tony ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Cripes, do you like pepper tony ?


It helps conceal the dandruff seasoning [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cripes, do you like pepper tony ?


If i wasn't feeling so bad i would of put more on


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So, a TTQS then eh? 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not a QS :wink: will see what the new year brings


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Riley Imp 1934 seems perfect !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Question is will this make me feel better ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take a piccie of this all eaten up? :-*


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


My Cornflakes come in a K-Lock pack apparently :wink: , but I put them in a bowl to eat. 

Don't you think the box will get a touch soggy with all those beans etc in.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jbell said:


> Don't you think the box will get a touch soggy with all those beans etc in.


Its not the box that will be getting soggy, :lol:

Feeling better now should be ready for a beer in a couple of hours, not sure if it was the Brekkie or Pizza i had for lunch but something has done the trick


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


>


  now you are talking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Who wound those two up :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Simply Simon met the Pieman ............

The rest is history.


----------

